# New Grower... couple questions



## bigbudz (Mar 5, 2006)

First of all i'm planning on growing in my closet using a 6 plant drip system and 250 watt mh lighting, and 250 watt hps for flowering. My question is, if anyone has used a drip system to grow their plants, 1. How much water do i put in the resevior and 2. How often do i need to make sure the plants get nutrients, what should i put the pumps timer on?? If i operate the timing by hand, how often should i ensure that my plants get nutrients?  Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 5, 2006)

i know nothing about a drip system im using a ebb flow where the roots are emerged in water b grunt or mutt should be able to help you,or hick


----------



## Eggman (Mar 5, 2006)

I know Jack Shit about drip systems.


----------



## seebs (Mar 6, 2006)

hey im about to use a ebb and flow system and i was just wondering about some basic advice i can let you know what im using and how and stuff.....thanks man let me know what you think


----------



## Ogof (Mar 6, 2006)

a drip should drip all the time. mine does.
How big is your reservoir? I fill mine pretty much to the top.
It keeps circulating. Fill it when it gets low.


----------



## bigbudz (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for the help, i think we have it figured out the best we can. Things are looking pretty good, we have our seeds planted and the 250 MH light on them. So far they're out of their seeds.... Will have pics when they've been in the grower for a week. Happy growing everyone!!


----------



## bigbudz (Mar 15, 2006)

Things seem to be going really well. They seem to be growing fast. I have a few that look extremely good. We have used Miracle Gro at a 1/4 of the recommended feeding so far. My plants are 5 days after germination. I've encluded a couple pics... I just had one more question... Has anyone seen a root this long on a plant so young? I've named this one "Her Royal Rootness", the other two i'm posting pics of have yet to be named. Let me know what you guys think on how they look.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 15, 2006)

sorry for the deletion. Was chasing another ex-member around the forum yesterday.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Mar 15, 2006)

Miracle Grow?
Seriously?
I urge you to switch to a better brand.
General Hydroponics makes an excellent 3-part brand of nutrients--Grow, Bloom & Micro--that combined in the right ratio covers all stages of a plants life.  Handy directions on the back.


----------



## bigbudz (Mar 15, 2006)

Like I said, I'm a new grower so any advice will be taken to heart.  Thanks Guru


----------



## spook313 (Mar 15, 2006)

hahah - that plant does have long roots!


----------



## Mutt (Mar 15, 2006)

Too add to Ganjas post. He is absolutely right.

Another point to make is that miracle grow does not contain the micro-nutrients that the plant also needs. In a soil the micro-nutrients are there. but not in a hydro system. Only Hydroponic Nutrient mixes can give those.
General Hydroponics is a really good. fert. Stoney Bud and a few others on here swear by it.


----------



## bigbudz (Mar 15, 2006)

What would be my best choice for nutrients? Anyone have the name of a good brand or product that they would recommend?


----------



## Mutt (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.genhydro.com/genhydro_US/nutrient_buffers.html

Most of the guys use the flora series. Its a three part. There FloraNova says its easier than the three part. but this is your best bet from what I read from everyones posts.

Just google the name after seeing the product info to find the cheapest supplier online. or go to your local hydro store and pay cash.

edit: on a side note: you may need to get your water checked for hardness. as that will determine which MircoFlora you get. you need all three.
FloraMicro
FloraGro
FloraBloom

Stoney bud can help you with mixing. As these are the ones he uses.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 15, 2006)

After seeing that this is a Hydro thread I'm gonna move this over to the Hydro section. 

Hope I helped you out a little BigBudz


----------



## john (Mar 17, 2006)

i also use the bloom micro and the super grow.  they seem to be doing wonders for me


----------



## bigbudz (Mar 17, 2006)

I got the Flora brand product, seems that is what everyone is recommending, now my question is, I'm a little over a week into my hydro grow, and was wondering when i should add these nutrients. I have flushed out my bubbler, and it just has plain water, no nuts in it right now. I've also bought a PH test kit, and right now my PH is at 7.0. What is the optimal PH level that i need? They still seem to be growing great, even my runt has lost some of the yellow since i flushed my system. I'm also planning on raising my light a little more, so that the light is about a foot above my plants. Right now it's about 7.5 inches from the top of my plants. Thanks for all your help so far, it is very much appreciated!


----------



## Mutt (Mar 17, 2006)

bigbudz said:
			
		

> I've also bought a PH test kit, and right now my PH is at 7.0. What is the optimal PH level that i need? !


 
Striaght water should be 7.0, but for hydro here is a basic PH chart. that is where hydro should be.


----------

